# Chelsea Manning: majority of prison sentence commuted by Obama



## Arnold (Jan 17, 2017)

*Chelsea Manning: majority of prison sentence commuted by Obama*

*The whistleblower, who has been imprisoned for six years for leaking state secrets, is now set to go free on 17 May*

Chelsea Manning, the US army soldier who became one of the most prominent whistleblowers in modern times when she exposed the nature of modern warfare in Iraq and Afghanistan, and who then went on to pay the price with a 35-year military prison sentence, is to be freed in May as a gift of outgoing president Barack Obama.

In the most audacious ? and contentious ? commutation decision to come from Obama yet, the sitting president used his constitutional power just three days before he leaves the White House to give Manning her freedom. She will walk from the military prison in Fort Leavenworth, Kansas, on 17 May, almost seven years to the day since she was arrested in a base outside Baghdad for offenses relating to the leaking of a vast trove of US state secrets.

When will the US government stop persecuting whistleblowers?

Nancy Hollander, Manning?s lawyer, spoke to the Guardian before she had even had the chance to pass on to the soldier the news of her release. ?Oh my God!? was Hollander?s instant response to the news which she had just heard from the White House counsel. ?I cannot believe it ? in 120 days she will be free and it will all be over. It?s incredible.?

Manning, who is a columnist for the Guardian, was the face of one of the harsher aspects of the Obama administration, as an official leaker who suffered under his approach a longer custodial than any other whistleblower of modern times. She was one of several leakers who were prosecuted under the 1917 Espionage Act ? with more individuals falling foul to that anti-spying law than under all previous US presidents combined.

The soldier has experienced some very hard times while in military prison. In 2010 she was transferred from Iraq and Kuwait to the military brig at Quantico, Virginia, where she was put through prolonged solitary confinement.

She has also endured recent challenges with her morale and mental health, having attempted suicide on at least one occasion last year. The US military responded to that attempt by punishing her with further solitary confinement.

Source: https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2017/jan/17/chelsea-manning-sentence-commuted-barack-obama


----------



## Lovetogetjacked (Jan 17, 2017)

Obama's a moron. I'd have to say he's the absolute WORST President we have ever had to witness. Amazed he lasted two terms! 

If there was anyway he could rig the election results so he got a third term, he would have. I'm sure he did his best! I hope him and his ugly fuckin wife have enjoyed their nice paid vacation for the last 8 years.


----------



## meanstreek (Jan 19, 2017)

Lovetogetjacked said:


> Obama's a moron. I'd have to say he's the absolute WORST President we have ever had to witness. Amazed he lasted two terms!
> 
> If there was anyway he could rig the election results so he got a third term, he would have. I'm sure he did his best! I hope him and his ugly fuckin wife have enjoyed their nice paid vacation for the last 8 years.




and he is a knig 
sad


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 19, 2017)

This is a good thing. Chelsea Manning should not be getting a sex change operation paid for by the American taxpayer while in prison. This dude has many many screws loose. He is going home to be a drain on his family and not the taxpayer anymore. How is he ever going to get a job now?


----------



## Curt James (Jan 19, 2017)

bio-chem said:


> This is a good thing. Chelsea Manning should not be getting a sex change operation paid for by the American taxpayer while in prison. This dude has many many screws loose. He is going home to be a drain on his family and not the taxpayer anymore. How is he ever going to get a job now?



This is America. He or she will probably get a book deal and a reality TV show. -_-


----------



## meanstreek (Jan 19, 2017)

we need more prisons

to many blacks jews fags


----------



## dogsoldier (Jan 19, 2017)

I predict that Manning will die in a alley as a tranny hooker from a heroine overdose within 5 years.  A complete and utter scumbag.


----------



## Luxx (Jan 20, 2017)

meanstreek said:


> we need more prisons
> 
> to many blacks jews fags



Thank god you are a minority! But I do believe in your right to freedom of speech. Now please take your anti-American rhetoric somewhere else


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Luxx (Jan 20, 2017)

dogsoldier said:


> I predict that Manning will die in a alley as a tranny hooker from a heroine overdose within 5 years.  A complete and utter scumbag.



Definitely a weirdo but American hero for letting the public know how corrupt our government is


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## meanstreek (Jan 20, 2017)

Luxx said:


> Thank god you are a minority! But I do believe in your right to freedom of speech. Now please take your anti-American rhetoric somewhere else
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



i am white 

i am not a minority


----------



## Luxx (Jan 21, 2017)

meanstreek said:


> i am white
> 
> i am not a minority



Your way of thinking is


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## meanstreek (Jan 21, 2017)

Luxx said:


> Your way of thinking is
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



you a gay jew ?

trump is coming


----------



## Luxx (Jan 22, 2017)

meanstreek said:


> you a gay jew ?
> 
> trump is coming



Trump is coming? Are you retarded?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## meanstreek (Jan 22, 2017)

Luxx said:


> Trump is coming? Are you retarded?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Trump is here   Are you retarded?

go hide fag boy

we know your type


----------



## Luxx (Jan 22, 2017)

meanstreek said:


> Trump is here   Are you retarded?
> 
> go hide fag boy
> 
> we know your type



What does trump have to do with anything?


----------



## meanstreek (Jan 23, 2017)

Luxx said:


> What does trump have to do with anything?


----------



## Luxx (Jan 23, 2017)

meanstreek said:


>



I am going to start calling you brains because mommy and daddy never gave you any


Sent from a trump resort.


----------



## meanstreek (Jan 23, 2017)

Luxx said:


> I am going to start calling you brains because mommy and daddy never gave you any
> 
> 
> Sent from a trump resort.



fag boy


----------



## Luxx (Jan 24, 2017)

meanstreek said:


> fag boy



Brains at it again...


----------



## meanstreek (Jan 26, 2017)

fag boy

you still here


----------



## Luxx (Jan 26, 2017)

meanstreek said:


> fag boy
> 
> you still here



It took you two days to reply, and that's all you could come up with? Derp


----------



## SheriV (Jan 26, 2017)

lol@ Trump getting pissed because he feels Chelsea Manning disrespected Obama over the whole thing


http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-justice-manning-idUSKBN15A1O7


----------



## meanstreek (Jan 27, 2017)

Luxx said:


> It took you two days to reply, and that's all you could come up with? Derp



fag boy


----------

